# boat storage compartment liner



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

nevermind i just saw dri-dek marine surface on amazon!


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Just picked up a 6 pack for 40 bucks. Well worth it. Though I didn't screw mine down.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep, Dri-Dek cut to fit and just lay it in. Easy


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Feb 19, 2019)

Goo timing on this thread. Was going to ask the same questions.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

best price is from manufacturer


----------

